

iPhone App Review sites to email when you’re about to launch - iamjonlee
http://mytangibles.tumblr.com/

======
robjama
Following this formula might get you a post or two but are those reviews going
to get you up the charts? Nope, not at all.

\- If your goal is impact and reach...you should be analyzing the traffic of
the blogs you're contacting. A lot of those sites probably only have a few
hundred readers. A review on Gizmodo & TUAW would probably be 10x more
effective than mentions on all of those sites.

\- We sometimes tend to forget that the R in PR stands relations. So build
those relationships don't just spam. \- Get to know bloggers (do your
research) and get them to know you well before you go pitching (add value,
send them tips, get to know them on twitter and IRL)

\- Intros are also very helpful. Have a friend who got a review on _insert
blog name_? Ask him to make an intro since he's established himself as someone
who's made something newsworthy.

PR is kind of like trying to get a job. You could blast out 50+ generic
resumes + cover letters and hope someone calls. Or you could do your homework,
choose the top 3 companies you really want to join, get intros and do
something remarkable to get noticed.

~~~
iamjonlee
Thanks for the reply! It's true that these reviews might not help immensely to
get us up in the charts, but they have worked for us in the past imo. We've
had some of our most loyal users coming from those review sites so we're
currently happy to stick with that list as our initial list to use.

I agree 110% on building relationships and finding well-known bloggers to
write about your post as well as reviews on Gizmodo or TUAW being worth 10x
more traffic on the list currently provided. You might've missed the last part
where I mention that the list is incomplete though because we usually do end
up delivering a better pitch to the mentioned top level tech news sites after
a week or two.

From just our experience, we've found that doing a blast of 50+ generic
"resumes, cover letters" AND posts by the top companies is a perfect
combination. Not to mention, it really doesn't hurt to post to the 50+ sites
either way.

------
BenSS
Shotgunning isn't the best approach either. Ideally, you should be in contact
with reviewers BEFORE launch.

~~~
sixQuarks
This is key!

------
epaga
I think it's easy to overestimate the importance of being blogged about. My
app was chosen as "App of the day" by thenextweb.com and it was retweeted
about 200 times - I got a download spike of about 100 (remember the link was
retweeted 200+ times!) for one or two days, then it quickly dropped back to
the normal level.

~~~
tudorizer
what does you app do? The link on your profile is broken.

~~~
epaga
EmptyInbox - it's a little Inbox Zero helper for GMail.
<http://app.net/emptyinbox>

Thanks for the pointer re: the kickfolio link. Kickfolio apparently "kicked"
their app portfolio offering for devs (apparently without warning?). Bummer.

~~~
tudorizer
That's interesting: i never knew that one can host such presentation pages on
app.net

~~~
epaga
That's actually how app.net originally started off as...

------
asveikau
Is it me or is publishing a list like this a bad idea? I'm thinking these 50+
(or maybe the first few, since people generally stop reading or get lazy) will
be flooded with requests, thereby decreasing the odds that they'll actually
pay attention to yours.

Basically I read it as "quick fix! get publicity here!" which is probably not
a great attitude to encourage.

------
stanislavb
You might also consider the list at Apptlantis
<http://www.apptlantis.com/app_reviews> with 175 app submission sites. It is
one of the most complete and actual lists. Cheers!

------
dominostars
What about if you're launching a game?

~~~
arn
try to drum up some support from the toucharcade forums
<http://forums.toucharcade.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13> ahead of time and you
can try to submit to TouchArcade too (editorial side), but a ton of games come
out every day, so it can be hard to get found.

(TA is my site)

------
TeeWEE
Does somebody have a list like this for Android?

~~~
stanislavb
Here it is <http://www.apptlantis.com/app_reviews?platform=android> 70+ sites

